# Textbook OSHA...



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

:whistling2:


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

#suicide attempt


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Done too many front-wheelies in those to believe that's a good idea.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> Done too many front-wheelies in those to believe that's a good idea.



Yeah, I'd want the big guy in the yellow sitting on the cab to provide extra counter balance.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Yup! and those guys are doing that for $8 an hour.:no:


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Idiots.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

......crazy


----------

